# Classic Fusion - Thoughts



## watcher900

What are your thoughts on the Classic Fusion? I am talking about the plain 38mm & 42mm versions with date only.

Personally, I think it is an extremely beautiful and elegant watch. Obviously it is quite similar to the Royal Oak, but I believe the CF is the RO perfected, in terms of visual design. 

To be honest I am not really a fan of the more visually complex Hublot designs, but I think the CF is the perfect modern sports-dress watch. Generally I like more timeless designs and I think the Classic Fusion is certainly in this category. 

However, I find it difficult to get over the fact that despite the price it only has a SW300 movement. Not that I think this movement (or the ETA2892 it is based on) is bad, just that it is an inexpensive movement and I don't feel that the looks of the watch totally justify the price. 

Care to change my thoughts?


----------



## JuanPablo046

watcher900 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Classic Fusion? I am talking about the plain 38mm & 42mm versions with date only.
> 
> Personally, I think it is an extremely beautiful and elegant watch. Obviously it is quite similar to the Royal Oak, but I believe the CF is the RO perfected, in terms of visual design.
> 
> To be honest I am not really a fan of the more visually complex Hublot designs, but I think the CF is the perfect modern sports-dress watch. Generally I like more timeless designs and I think the Classic Fusion is certainly in this category.
> 
> However, I find it difficult to get over the fact that despite the price it only has a SW300 movement. Not that I think this movement (or the ETA2892 it is based on) is bad, just that it is an inexpensive movement and I don't feel that the looks of the watch totally justify the price.
> 
> Care to change my thoughts?


Hublot is not a watch you buy by the price of the sum of its parts, you can definitely find a better value under that criteria with other brands.

These are, anyway, good looking and quality watches. I would not judge the purchase by sole money value of the parts


----------



## DripCassanova

I love my CF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesfschwartz

If only it had a locking nut, water resistance, etc and SS instead of titanium, it would qualify as a sport watch to me. Have owned a CF for about 4 years and if you're considering it I would go with something else.


----------



## Drksaint

I had purchased a CF 42mm blue sunburst dial instead of an AP 15400....and what a gorgeous watch. Constantly received compliments on it. I actually like the look of the CF better than the AP. And saved around $12k. Yes the CF has an ETA movement but so what? It’s a reliable workhorse, easy to service, and has been “highly modified” according to Hublot...though I’m not entirely sure what they’ve done to it. Bottom line....f you like it, buy it. I’d buy 2nd hand from a reputable seller and save $2k. They don’t hold value at all.

I wound up selling mine...and bought a Sub. But I regret it. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Dark Overlord

I too am a fan of the classic fusion over the more complex Big Bangs and such. The green released last year is on my dream list. The blue is sweet too but that green is in a class by itself. I do have a similar hesitation in spending $7700 on a watch with a selita movement. The design work and detail that goes into the case partially makes up for that as well as the overall beauty of the watch on a whole...


----------



## Vicc

Personally I love the Classic Fusion. I was never a big fan of the Big Bang. It also resembles the original Hublot more.


----------



## dmb359

I have a 42mm black dial classic fusion, and I like it. Appears a little bigger than I was expecting because of the lug design, but its a very comfortable watch on the rubber strap, and how thin it is makes it work without feeling overly bulky.

I have a 15400 too, and it is significantly better all around for me than the CF, but I still like the Hublot at that price point.


----------



## jpoehler

Not a big fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boulekos

I used to own the chrono edition. Fantastic watch and great feel. I will get back to those sometime for sure.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

A little too plain for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick

I like them a lot! I owned the Parklane LE CF and sold it about a year ago. I like that they carry the same Hublot lines but are simple and understated compared to some. I'm a fan


----------



## baraj1466

Classic Fusion Black Magic - I really enjoyed this piece.


----------



## rjich

I owned the ceramic black magic 45mm which was a beautiful and rather sparkly watch. I enjoyed the lightness and balance of the watch even on my small 6.25 wrists. I ultimately sold it as I felt it was a bit too ostentatious for my daily life.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

I’d prefer a bigger size for this model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david_h_moss

I agree with above. The bigger size is solid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph

I think Hublot did a great job with this.

When talking about "luxury", the price really varies, you can't just say it has a movement like this and that so it should be expensive or cheap. Or say it is only stainless steel not gold, platinum, etc so it should be cheap - tons of rolex watches on steel are more expensive than two toned or solid 18k gold ones. 

The brand, design, marketing, advertising, all plays a part on the price of a luxury item. If you want a bang for the buck you can buy a casio/timex, it still says time like any other watch.


----------



## carlosimery

baraj1466 said:


> Classic Fusion Black Magic - I really enjoyed this piece.
> View attachment 14120043


The Hublot Black Magic Chrono on 45mm case is one of the most outstanding watches in the $10k price range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick

I've owned the Parklane Classic Fusion and the Big Bang King Power in red. I was initially only drawn to the smaller classic fusions. I liked how simple they were. After wearing the King Power for a while, I changed my mind. As a style/art-piece I really liked the bigger ceramic/composite materials and funky details. I won't try to change your mind but I DID change my own mind


----------



## poseidonsvault

Super Classy....


----------



## rtdavid1613

I just got a 42mm CF with the blue dial and I'm absolutely loving it!
It's very comfortable and wearable in high heat thanks to the rubber on the bottom of the leather strap.
The price may be a little high for what the movement is, but I think that the unique design and other qualities make up for that


----------



## watchguy-007

baraj1466 said:


> Classic Fusion Black Magic - I really enjoyed this piece.
> View attachment 14120043


I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

watchguy-007 said:


> I like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder

watcher900 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Classic Fusion? I am talking about the plain 38mm & 42mm versions with date only.
> 
> Personally, I think it is an extremely beautiful and elegant watch. Obviously it is quite similar to the Royal Oak, but I believe the CF is the RO perfected, in terms of visual design.
> 
> To be honest I am not really a fan of the more visually complex Hublot designs, but I think the CF is the perfect modern sports-dress watch. Generally I like more timeless designs and I think the Classic Fusion is certainly in this category.
> 
> However, I find it difficult to get over the fact that despite the price it only has a SW300 movement. Not that I think this movement (or the ETA2892 it is based on) is bad, just that it is an inexpensive movement and I don't feel that the looks of the watch totally justify the price.
> 
> Care to change my thoughts?


I agree with your assessment. Great looking watch. I just struggle to get past the value proposition in order to buy one.


----------



## WatchEater666

The only Hublots I think look good!


----------

